# New to me Ruger KP345PR .45auto



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Just brought home a Ruger KP345PR .45auto model 06645 Stainless. Been searching for awhile and this ended up available. It is a very smooth shooter for me. I love this DA/SA .45auto and it is solid. Sighted in with x1 mag and then shot 5 rounds at 10ft, 15ft and 25ft. Some fliers but love this firearm.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. I came so close to buying one many times.

Do not dry fire it without a magazine in it, or you can mess up the gun. A common issue with that gun


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> Very cool. I came so close to buying one many times
> Do not dry fire it without a magazine in it, or you can mess up the gun. A common issue with that gun


*Thanks. I ran into that "dryfire issue" when I researched it. I seldom if ever dryfire anyway but very good to know on this model. This P345 is for me very smooth and very accurate. Very glad to have run into one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Many of these guns got damaged in gun stores because clerks did not know about that dry fire issue. So when someone bought it - it did not work on their 1st range trip.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

That is true in the past and to this day clerks do not know about that dry fire issue. So beware when you go to buy one. My first range trip was very good. Went through x8 mags for a safety test. I truly shot it well and fell in love with this DA/SA P345 .45auto!
*Mine was NIB and my friend was the original owner. I still checked the fire pin etc. They say you can dry fire with a mag inserted!? I do not dry fire anyway.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rickclark28 said:


> That is true in the past and to this day clerks do not know about that dry fire issue. So beware when you go to buy one. My first range trip was very good. Went through x8 mags for a safety test. I truly shot it well and fell in love with this DA/SA P345 .45auto!
> *Mine was NIB and my friend was the original owner. I still checked the fire pin etc. They say you can dry fire with a mag inserted!? I do not dry fire anyway.


It has been years, so I cannot say my memory is correct. But, I THINK you CAN dry fire with a mag safely. You may want to google it. It was several years ago that I almost bought one. I came close many times. I liked the way the gun looked and felt


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks Shipwreck!
Yes the damage caused by dry fire w/o mag inserted to internal parts.
**if "dry fired" without the magazine inserted. The problem is, that if the damage does happen, and the magazine disconnect performs a "false magazine out" condition, caused by a damaged/deformed Magazine Disconnect and other issues. Good to check all new purchases of the P345. I did.
*"click- no bang" during a "false magazine out" condition is dangerous!


----------

